# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Անավարտ նախագիծ «Ստեղծագործական նախագծեր» բաժնում

## Chuk

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում դրված պայմանների իրագործումն ուշացնելու համար:
Գրանցվել էր եռյակ, բացվել էր թեմա՝ «Harcaser-ի, Բարեկամի ու Հայկօի համատեղ պատմվածքը»:
*Harcaser*-ն ու *Բարեկամն* իրենց հատվածները գրել են, *Հայկօ*-ն հրաժարվել է իր հատվածը գրելուց:

Այն մարդը, ով այս թեմայում գրառման տեսքով առաջինը համաձայնություն կհայտնի շարունակել անավարտ պատվածքը, կստանա դրա իրավունքը, թեմայի վերնագիրը կփոխվի համապատասխան կերպ:

----------


## Kuk

Ավարտե՞մ :Blush:  Բայց գոնե մի քսան րոպե ժամանակ պետքա տաք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ավարտե՞մ Բայց գոնե մի քսան րոպե ժամանակ պետքա տաք:


3 օր ունես  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (08.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/3...AE%D6%84%D5%A8

Արտակ ջան, էս մեկն էլ ա կիսատ  :Sad:  Ու ես դժվար թե երբևէ սա ավարտեմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/3...AE%D6%84%D5%A8
> 
> Արտակ ջան, էս մեկն էլ ա կիսատ  Ու ես դժվար թե երբևէ սա ավարտեմ...


Այս թեմայում գրառման տեսքով ավարտելու առաջին ցանկություն հայտնողը կարող է ավարտել պատմվածքը  :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Այս թեմայում գրառման տեսքով ավարտելու առաջին ցանկություն հայտնողը կարող է ավարտել պատմվածքը


բերեք էդ վիշապ Պաշիվին ես կարգի հրավիրեմ :Blush: տեսնենք կստացվի :Xeloq:

----------

Chuk (08.02.2010), Rhayader (27.05.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> բերեք էդ վիշապ Պաշիվին ես կարգի հրավիրեմտեսնենք կստացվի


Ունես երեք օր ժամանակ  :Smile:

----------

Yeghoyan (08.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էլի համատեղ պատմվածքները առաջ չեն գնում...

----------


## impression

Ժողովուրդ, կներեք թեման մի ամիս քնացնելու համար: Հիմա էլ ստիպված եմ հրաժարվել մասնակցությունից, որովհետև մուսա չկա: Հենց էնպես գրելով չեմ ուզում փչացնել հրաշալի սկիզբը: Նորից ներողություն եմ խնդրում, էս պահին իմ ուժերից վեր ա այս պատմվածքը շարունակելը...

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժողովուրդ, կներեք թեման մի ամիս քնացնելու համար: Հիմա էլ ստիպված եմ հրաժարվել մասնակցությունից, որովհետև մուսա չկա: Հենց էնպես գրելով չեմ ուզում փչացնել հրաշալի սկիզբը: Նորից ներողություն եմ խնդրում, էս պահին իմ ուժերից վեր ա այս պատմվածքը շարունակելը...


Քանի որ *impression*-ը հրաժարվում է «Գալաթեայի, impression-ի և SSS-ի 2-րդ համատեղ պատմվածքը» նախագծում իր մասնակցությունից,նա, ով այս թեմայում գրառման տեսքով առաջինը համաձայնություն կհայտնի շարունակել անավարտ պատվածքը, կստանա դրա իրավունքը, թեմայի վերնագիրը կփոխվի համապատասխան կերպ:

Հ. Գ. *«Մեր համատեղ պատմվածքը»* նախագծերի բոլոր այն մասնակիցները, որոնք այս կամ այն պատճառով կհրաժարվեն իրենց մասնակցությունից, տեղեկացնում են այդ մասին այս թեմայում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Քանի որ *impression*-ը հրաժարվում է «Գալաթեայի, impression-ի և SSS-ի 2-րդ համատեղ պատմվածքը» նախագծում իր մասնակցությունից,նա, ով այս թեմայում գրառման տեսքով առաջինը համաձայնություն կհայտնի շարունակել անավարտ պատվածքը, կստանա դրա իրավունքը, թեմայի վերնագիրը կփոխվի համապատասխան կերպ:
> 
> Հ. Գ. *«Մեր համատեղ պատմվածքը»* նախագծերի բոլոր այն մասնակիցները, որոնք այս կամ այն պատճառով կհրաժարվեն իրենց մասնակցությունից, տեղեկացնում են այդ մասին այս թեմայում:


Քանի որ վերջերս «Ստեղծագործողի անկյունում» ստեղծագործական նախագծերը կարծես փոքր-ինչ տեղում են տալիս՝ կապված թերևս օրագրային բումի կամ գուցե այլ պատճառների հետ, ուղղակի հիշեցնում եմ վերը մեջբերված գրառումս:

----------

Chuk (27.05.2010), Yellow Raven (27.05.2010)

----------


## Smokie

անավարտ, բայց հետաքրքիր պատմություն ես պատրաստ եմ ստանձնել շարունակողի պաշտոնը :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> անավարտ, բայց հետաքրքիր պատմություն ես պատրաստ եմ ստանձնել շարունակողի պաշտոնը


Հարգելի * Smokie*, Դուք կարող եք շարունակել այն պատմվածքները, որոնց մասնակիցներից մեկը հրաժարվել է իր մասից: Առայժմ մենք միայն մեկ այդպիսի պատմվածք ունենք՝ «Գալաթեայի, impression-ի և SSS-ի 2-րդ համատեղ պատմվածքը», որի երկրորդ մասնակիցը՝ *impression*-ը, հրաժարվել է իր մասից: *Roller* մասնակիցը  չի հրաժարվել շարունակել «yerevanci-ի, Roller-ի և Yeghoyan-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը»:

----------


## Smokie

> Հարգելի * Smokie*, Դուք կարող եք շարունակել այն պատմվածքները, որոնց մասնակիցներից մեկը հրաժարվել է իր մասից: Առայժմ մենք միայն մեկ այդպիսի պատմվածք ունենք՝ «Գալաթեայի, impression-ի և SSS-ի 2-րդ համատեղ պատմվածքը», որի երկրորդ մասնակիցը՝ *impression*-ը, հրաժարվել է իր մասից: *Roller* մասնակիցը  չի հրաժարվել շարունակել «yerevanci-ի, Roller-ի և Yeghoyan-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը»:


Շատ լավ: Ներողություն :Blush:

----------

